# Bild am rand Transparent machen mit Photoshop 7 (find keinen filter)



## techno_prog (14. Oktober 2006)

hi hab ein dringendes problem ich hab z.b. 2 ebenen ebene1 is komplet schwarz und auf ebene2 ist ein bild nun möcht ich den rand transparent machen aber ich finde einfach keinen passenden filter der mir des machen kann, bin für jede hilfe dankbar vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja schreiben wo ich so was finden kann oder wies funktioniert hab bei google nix gefunden


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei tutorials.de.

Erstmal ein kleines Anliegen: Beachte bitte die Groß-u. Kleinschreibung (Netiquette).

Prinzipiell kannst du mit einer Ebenenmaske arbeiten. Dieser Thread dürfte ziemlich genau zu deinem Problem passen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/214151-foto-mit-transparentem-verlauf.html

Falls du noch Fragen hast - immer posten. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html

Extra für diese Fragen erstellt 

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Oktober 2006)

Super. Welches Programm hast du denn für das Video verwendet?


Alex


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2006)

Camtasia

mfg chmee


----------

